# Bagni Di Lucca Man and Van



## SimonSea (Sep 4, 2012)

I am a piano specialist, and have sent an upright piano from the UK to a buyer in Guzzano, near Bagni Di Lucca, with a specialist freight company. However the vehicle they use is too big to go up the lanes to the lady's house in Guzzano. I am looking for someone in the locality with a van, trailer, large people carrier, or otherwise, to meet the lorry nearby, and transport the piano to its destination in Guzzano. The 2 men on the lorry are skilled piano movers and will travel with the piano to ensure its safe arrival. Anyone who is in this area, who might be able to, or knows someone who can do this, sometime over the next few days, please respond. I'll happily pay a realistic fee to get this job done. Thanks!


----------

